# Anyone feel this?



## FuarkCK (Jan 10, 2016)

So this is my first ever forum post... anywhere, mainly because i usually over think anything i do and post and end up just deleting the whole thing and not coming back , so we'll see how this goes. Im 20 and have had dp dr, anxiety and all that good stuff starting around the 5th grade. It went away during highschool when i had lots of stuff and new experiences to take my mind off it but in the last couple years my problems have all come back, but now they feel worse. Which is also scary to me that it seems like with each new anxiety problem i have it seems worse and worse and closer to my biggest fear, full blown crazy. I now feel like im almost not even concious and i have these constant feelings throughout the day of just not even being real. When im sitting around im totally in my own head and thoughts and its gotten so bad i feel like i never leave my thoughts. When i get up from sitting around or transitioning from place to place like my room to the kitchen, it feels like what just happened was a long time ago or a blur almost. Does anyone get that feeling of time being warped or am i really losing it?? Im constantly checking myself and it gets to be so stressful. I question things then get scared that im delusional then get scared that maybe i really just hallucinated the whole thing and it goes on and on. I used to just go out with friends and my problems would vanish but now they are following me everywhere. I guess im here to see if any of this is common with any of you, the time warps, reality checks, being in your head constantly. Ive always stayed away from posting on mental health forums cause talking about my problems reminds me of what im trying to forget, but now that thats all out of the way hopefully it gets easier and more comforting to talk with people similar to me.


----------



## MakaVidel (Jan 17, 2016)

I don't know how much I might be able to relate, the main reason I'm on this website is because I want to find help for my boyfriend and try to understand his disorder better. However, I think I might have some sort of dissociation happening as well. I feel kind of weird talking about this on an online public forum, I only started telling people about it a couple of years ago but it's been happening for at least 7. I get lost in my head a lot of the time, sometimes for hours. Usually I'm alone and confined to my room, but I don't really feel like I have control over my body. I pace and act out what's happening in my head and it feels like I can't get out. It's usually stories in a fantasy world where I'm some sort of hero, usually with superpowers or something. It tends to be an alternate idealized version of reality. Sometimes it's just acting out scenes in my head as I wish they would occur in real life. I don't know if any of this is ringing a bell for you other than the loss of time and the lack of control. I've talked to school counselors about it, which has helped in a few ways. I've started to kind of understand what it was I was going through. A lot of it arose from stress and procrastination, especially when it came to school. It seemed to be a coping mechanism for stress, a way for me to escape a reality I didn't want to be in. I don't know if maybe you can relate to that, but if you've been going through more stress than usual, that might be why it's kicked up a notch. When I would have stress, I would go into these pacing daydreams, "wake up" hours later, realize I had wasted perfectly good studying time, and go straight back into it because the procrastination caused more stress. My last counselor and my boyfriend managed to convince me that maybe it wasn't a bad thing; once I stopped trying to resist the daydreaming and just let it happen, it happened less and for shorter amounts of time, and eventually I found that I could just play it in my head without pacing or acting it out in reality. Again, please let me know if you can relate to any of this.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2016)

Ah yes

I've had it too since I was a little girl.

I understand what you mean by the whole time thing..

Idk where I am half the time.

I can walk somewhere...and think to myself "Did I go to the kitchen already?"

Was that today or yesterday?

Did I dream that?

Every single day dude... (I am about two years younger than you so we're close in age)



I got it so that I can't even work at the moment because I forget where I am I live in my head all the time.

I got fired from my last job because I kept forgetting where I was

I would make sandwiches I messed up like 6 times on the same ladies sandwich.

And I didn't even noticed that the boss was yelling at me lol.

She told me to go home..

They fired me over phone.

But yeah...I know what you mean..

Makes it rather hard to live.


----------



## Omnismorss (Jun 28, 2015)

I totally relate to you, when im plating videogames concentratig in the cross in the middle of the screen its all OK, but when the reality comes she hits me like a train, things look strange and unreal for some moments, my advice is: live more in the reality, but you can think "easyer said than done" not actually, i've been where you are and i can say for sure you can re-adapt tour brain to the real world again, do everything you can to not stay in your house, go out whenever possible (keep in mind that school or work will not work because your brain is used to it and will just distract you from this feeling and not make you feel better at all). That worked for me, there is nothing more se can do about it, we can live or die anyhing else is torture.


----------



## MakaVidel (Jan 17, 2016)

Omnismorss said:


> I totally relate to you, when im plating videogames concentratig in the cross in the middle of the screen its all OK, but when the reality comes she hits me like a train, things look strange and unreal for some moments, my advice is: live more in the reality, but you can think "easyer said than done" not actually, i've been where you are and i can say for sure you can re-adapt tour brain to the real world again, do everything you can to not stay in your house, go out whenever possible (keep in mind that school or work will not work because your brain is used to it and will just distract you from this feeling and not make you feel better at all). That worked for me, there is nothing more se can do about it, we can live or die anyhing else is torture.


Omni, would you say that cutting down on videogame time would help decrease symptoms of DP/DR? My boyfriend plays videogames for at least 90% of his free time, and I'm worried it's only keeping him from experiencing reality the way he should.


----------



## Ethernalsunshineforthe... (Jan 29, 2016)

I used to have alot of anxiety witch caused me to start having these daydreams and losing my sence of reality.But after my socail life started interfering with my one escape from the stress of reality my mind went totaly blank leaving me feeling a void where my feelings and thoughts should of had been...i could still think clearly but the strong "feeling" of emptyness left my mind overwelmed and quiet.

For me spending a lot of time on my own whitout any escape helped alot. facing reality to fast will probably
Make it worse so taking some time to process everything might be a good idea.


----------



## Omnismorss (Jun 28, 2015)

MakaVidel said:


> Omni, would you say that cutting down on videogame time would help decrease symptoms of DP/DR? My boyfriend plays videogames for at least 90% of his free time, and I'm worried it's only keeping him from experiencing reality the way he should.


 in my case cutting the videogame time helped a lot, if he like to play videogames he can play no problem but spending more than 4 hours a day playing in my opnion is bullshit (im a videogame lover since i was 5) just encourage him to start exerxising, going to público places to read or just listen to some music, it helped me a lot and didnt maje me feel likei was wasting my life in front of a screen, i know its very hard to start something with dp, but if i did im certain he can do it too, just push him a little, about the videogame, there is no miracle if he stop playing videogame and get this free time just to think about dp he will feel worse, videogames are a good distraction but he cannot distract himself from real life, just from dp.


----------



## MakaVidel (Jan 17, 2016)

Omnismorss said:


> in my case cutting the videogame time helped a lot, if he like to play videogames he can play no problem but spending more than 4 hours a day playing in my opnion is bullshit (im a videogame lover since i was 5) just encourage him to start exerxising, going to público places to read or just listen to some music, it helped me a lot and didnt maje me feel likei was wasting my life in front of a screen, i know its very hard to start something with dp, but if i did im certain he can do it too, just push him a little, about the videogame, there is no miracle if he stop playing videogame and get this free time just to think about dp he will feel worse, videogames are a good distraction but he cannot distract himself from real life, just from dp.


We're in a difficult time right now, and he's having problems in his life besides this, so "pushing" him to do anything won't do any good, at least not until he's kinda sort back on his feet. But I will absolutely try to encourage him to take some time away from videogames and go outside every once in a while. Thank you.


----------

